

San Francisco Airport First in the U.S. to Reach Deals With Uber, Lyft - kallesverige
http://mashable.com/2014/10/21/san-francisco-airport-uber-lyft/

======
dnautics
Strictly speaking, incorrect.

Nashville airport was the first in September. They even proactively created a
ride share symbol.

~~~
yoloswagins
What was the symbol?

~~~
coralreef
I was super tempted to photoshop the iOS share icon with wheels and post it.

------
lnanek2
And they were the first to ban and harass the companies too. Kind of silly
they are trying to sound friendly now when other places have always just let
them be.

------
blake8086
This is great! Now these companies can become the new government-granted
oligopoly that tries to use regulation to block future "disruptive"
competition, and the complaint cycle can start anew!

------
tobico
What a scam. The airports should be providing car access as a service to their
customers, not double dipping and charging drivers for the privilege of
driving over their land.

------
lukasm
I'm going to SF next week. What's the best way to get to the centre? I have a
Uber account for London.

~~~
lnanek2
Land at SFO. Get on the BART subway. That's it. You are done, it goes right
from SFO to the center of the city. Some people are too lazy to walk around
the circle of the airport and use the AirBART train to get to the BART stop at
the airport, although personally I find it easier and quicker to just walk.

~~~
jaredsohn
FYI, what you call AirBART is actually AirTrain
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirTrain_(San_Francisco_Interna...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirTrain_\(San_Francisco_International_Airport\)),
which you can also use to get a rental car or to go to the parking garage.

AirBART is the shuttle bus service between OAK and BART.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirBART](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirBART)

~~~
drfuchs
AirTrain does not go to the parking garage. It was supposed to, but they ran
out of money.

~~~
rbranson
It goes to the short-term garages attached to the International Terminal, just
not the new long-term garage way out yonder.

